# Thread: What does this piece of tack do?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

People already do that.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

I thought I'd make a thread for everyone to be able to post in - instead of mutliple threads on the same wave link. Sorry... I thought it would be a good and educational idea.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

HalleysComet said:


> I thought I'd make a thread for everyone to be able to post in - instead of mutliple threads on the same wave link. Sorry... I thought it would be a good and educational idea.


It is a good idea - it keeps all the questions, pictures and answers in one place.

Thank you for doing it.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, Shropshirerosie 



I'll go first. 

Could this bit, a JP Korsteel Racing Dee Snaffle Bit, be used as a normal snaffle? 

What is the difference between this 'Racing' bit and other snaffles? 


I'm asking because I would like to buy this bit eventually for using on a bridle I bought this morning - I like the 'Dee' design, compared to your average snaffle.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Found this description on another website:

The JP Curved Design

Reduces tongue pinching for a more comfortable fit
Reduces direct pressure on the tongue
Helps to stop the bit from hitting the roof of the mouth
Encourages relaxation and salivation
I would assume it would be alright as a substitute for another snaffle, but due to the name 'racing' wanted to know if it would be alright for generally riding.

Sorry if I am a bit uneducated - I've been riding for a year and handling horses for longer, but never been educated much to do with the tack (apart from tacking up, checking the fit and what some tack pieces are used for).


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

There are several different ring shapes for Dee-ring snaffles. The racing dee is just one of the shapes, not a descriptor specifying the snaffle's use.

I have one. I like them for young horses. Little classier than a full cheek but still has lateral pressure to assist with turning. I also have one with the Western dee design [though it is an English bit] which I also like.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

blue eyed pony said:


> There are several different ring shapes for Dee-ring snaffles. The racing dee is just one of the shapes, not a descriptor specifying the snaffle's use.
> 
> I have one. I like them for young horses. Little classier than a full cheek but still has lateral pressure to assist with turning. I also have one with the Western dee design [though it is an English bit] which I also like.


 
Thanks for explaining that to me Blue Eyed Pony . I thought that would be the case - thanks for clarifying my thoughts.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

HalleysComet said:


> Thanks for explaining that to me Blue Eyed Pony . I thought that would be the case - thanks for clarifying my thoughts.


No problem  My young filly was first bitted with a full cheek, then graduated to a dee ring, then went to an eggbutt, and is now in a small-ring eggbutt bradoon, partly because it's the only bit I have that fits her properly [darn pony-sized mouth!! It's a really small bit, think about 4 1/2 inch, and she loves it] and partly because with her short head her full sized bridle is too big to use a normal-sized cheek ring.


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, Blue Eyed Pony. Glad you've found something that works for both you and your filly.

Does anyone else have a question to post about any piece of tack, regarding what it is used for and the like? :smile:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

HalleysComet said:


> Thanks, Blue Eyed Pony. Glad you've found something that works for both you and your filly.


Ahhhh bits are a nightmare hahahaha. I go through the same process with every single horse, trying to find what works best for the individual. Saddles suck too!


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

What does this bit do? I've heard that it's called a colt bit, but I'd like to know how it works and how harsh it is.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a Western bit so it's beyond my experience but I can give you a vague idea.

It's a nice short-shanked curb, so it'll be fairly mild. Probably a good first curb bit for the transition from snaffle to curb, and with the 'straightbar' mouthpiece [I know it's not actually straight] it will give very simple signals when actually used. Due to the lack of independent side movement this is NOT a bit for direct reining, more of a bit for a horse that has been properly prepared in the snaffle and is already consistent at neck reining.

One of the very few Western curbs I don't take one look at and think "OMG!" - I am an English rider and Western curbs are not designed with the same purposes in mind!


----------



## Horsealot (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you! I wanted to use it as my 4-H show bit because they won't let me ride my horse in his snaffle, so I tried to find the mildest curb possible. I'm going to be neck-reining him, so I hope that it won't bug him too much. If it does bug him, I'm just going to show in my snaffle because a ribbon isn't worth my horse's comfort.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

It looks like a good choice, and kudos to you! Keep that attitude going, too few people have it nowadays.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Horsealot said:


> Thank you! I wanted to use it as my 4-H show bit because they won't let me ride my horse in his snaffle, so I tried to find the mildest curb possible. I'm going to be neck-reining him, so I hope that it won't bug him too much. If it does bug him, I'm just going to show in my snaffle because a ribbon isn't worth my horse's comfort.


The whole point of a curb is NOT to use it. It should no be any more uncomfortable then his snaffle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

Bumping this thread up - anyone else have questions on any piece of tack?


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is one! Hope this isn't a dumb question.
So those straight leather things that are on English reins. What do they do?


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

I'll take a stab, I am thinking it stops the reins from coming to far inward when using a running martingale or tie down.:think:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

goneriding said:


> I'll take a stab, I am thinking it stops the reins from coming to far inward when using a running martingale or tie down.:think:


Close. They're called stoppers. They keep the martingale rings from getting too close to the bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IRaceBarrels (Jan 21, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Close. They're called stoppers. They keep the martingale rings from getting too close to the bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh that makes sense. Thank you!


----------

